# New Years Bake



## Puff(TM) Dragon (1/1/20)

First home made bread for the year:



Awesome chewy crust with great crumb structure:



Perfect with danish butter and farm honey:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (1/1/20)

Puff(TM) Dragon said:


> First home made bread for the year:
> View attachment 186465
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! That looks yummy @Puff(TM) Dragon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)

That look lekker!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (1/1/20)

It IS!! If any of you pass by Reitz and give me a day or 2 warning you can hit me up and collect a free bread

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Eraser (6/1/20)

I visit reitz every now and again. When im there again ill hit you up for a lekker broodjie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

